# Viper 5701 remote start "verification" issue



## Wrathwielder (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all!

So I got this nifty Viper 5701 so I could start my Jeep Liberty from my office and get it all warm and toasty before I venture out into the Minnesota tundra at the end of the day...

Anyways, I've run into a strange problem and it's a little worrisome.

I press the remote start button, and I get the error noise indicating it didn't receive anything back from the truck.
I press the remote start again, and I get the error again.

I move to a different location in my office.

I hit the remote start button again and this time it does the "shutting down" sound indicating that the truck was already running!

I hit the remote start again, and this time I hear the "starting up" sound. The truck indeed was running when I left the office a few minutes later.

My concern is that this nifty 2-way system that was supposed to tell me whether or not the remote start worked has a big flaw - it appears that the truck may have RECEIVED the code just fine and started up, but the RESPONSE code back to the remote didn't make it!

Any ideas? It appears that I started and stopped it and then restarted it without any indication that it started in the first place.

I know there's a Func X 3 code to find out the status of the remote start time remaining, but if the truck ISN'T running you get the same error sound back as you do if the Func X 3 code was never acknowledged by the truck...

So basically if I check the status and get an error, it could mean "NOPE, I'M NOT RUNNING" or "NOPE, THE VIPER NEVER RESPONDED TO YOUR STATUS REQUEST"

You think they'd make a different error sound or LED to indicate one condition vs the other, but unless I missed something, both errors are the same.

SO, any ideas? I can't really trust that the truck got the signal or that I got the signal back...seems like a catch-22!

Thanks everyone!

-Greg


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Greg!
More than likely its either a bad remote, or your getting RF interference from from a city. Only thing is one, try holding the remote to your chin while starting it see if this helps. Or two can you park in eye site so you can see the parking light flash when it does start. Option three they can program a normal remote to the car to eliminate the two way remote altogether.


----------

